# Wanted Monark Super Deluxe Tank Crash Rail early 1950s Men’s



## JMack (Sep 11, 2017)

NEED A LEFT HAND MONARK SUPER DELUXE TANK CRASH RAIL AND A TRAIN LIGHT LENS
and Script Pedals
THANKS FOR ANY HELP, seen here just above decal line on Tank has three attachment points as you see shadowed below it near ends and middle...


----------



## JMack (Jan 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a full set of acorn nuts if you still need them.


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Barto (Oct 3, 2019)

JMack said:


> Bump




Do you have a photo as to what they look like?


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Pic posted now thanks


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------

